# Streaming some stuff



## Suki262 (May 13, 2016)

Join us if ya like!


----------



## Mercuss (May 13, 2016)

You might want to be careful that this doesn't violate FAF's rules.. They have a rule against links to porn.


----------



## Suki262 (May 13, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> You might want to be careful that this doesn't violate FAF's rules.. They have a rule against links to porn.



There ya go... Besides unless I actually show something like actually nudity or sex, I doubt that advertising the link to my picarto is violating the rules :/


----------

